

Mandelbrot Fractals Using MySQL Stored Procedures - xirium
http://deepselect.blogspot.com/2006/06/mandelbrot-fractals-using-stored.html

======
phaedrus
Mwahaha, someday I'll work on an enterprise database, and I'll implement a
6502 emulator in SQL stored procedures... The database "data" will actually be
op codes for a state machine; other tables will represent registers. The Java
"application" that uses the database will just be a sham for the real program
which is 6502 machine code inside a database table. I don't care about job
security. I just like the thought of frying people's brains when they figure
it out.

------
comatose_kid
First the Excel hack, now MySQL. Now I'm waiting for Doom written in COBOL...

Seriously, this is sweet.

